# Kühler für Amd Ryzen 7 Prozessor



## Wanderfalke-0815 (25. Januar 2018)

*Kühler für Amd Ryzen 7 Prozessor*

Hallo,

ich  würde gern wissen wollen ob ich einen Amd Ryzen 7 1700x oder 1800x mit einem EKL Alpenföhn Ben Nevis Advanced Black RGB kühlen kann.

Danke


----------



## amdahl (25. Januar 2018)

*AW: Kühler für Amd Ryzen 7 Prozessor*

Kannst du. Besonders leise und für Übertataktung geeignet wäre es aber nicht. Kommt also ganz auf deine Ansprüche an.


----------



## Wanderfalke-0815 (25. Januar 2018)

*AW: Kühler für Amd Ryzen 7 Prozessor*

Danke


----------



## Tolotos66 (25. Januar 2018)

*AW: Kühler für Amd Ryzen 7 Prozessor*

Willst Du etwas, was leuchtet UND gut kühlt, schau Dir mal die neuen Noctua an.
Gruß T.


----------



## compisucher (25. Januar 2018)

*AW: Kühler für Amd Ryzen 7 Prozessor*

Servus Wanderfalke,

aus eigener Erfahrung aber auch von der Datenblattlage her ist der von dir Genannte nicht gleich aber sehr, sehr ähnlich in der Leistung, Kühlung und Lautheit, wie der dem 1700 beigelegte Box Lüfter Wraith Spire LED.
Solltest du mit dem 1700X liebäugeln, würde ich eher den nehmen und dann auf 1700X Niveau eben mit diesem Lüfter übertakten.
Das funktioniert ganz gut bis zu den von mir eingestellten 3,7, darüber hinaus würde ich einen Leistungsstärkeren und auch Leiseren empfehlen.
Die Abwärme packen beide ganz passabel, selbst bei 3,9 (höher gehts bei mir nicht) aber beide (habe den Ben Nevis Adv. ohne RGB) werden dann aber sehr hörbar.


----------



## amdahl (25. Januar 2018)

*AW: Kühler für Amd Ryzen 7 Prozessor*



Tolotos66 schrieb:


> Willst Du etwas, was leuchtet UND gut kühlt, schau Dir mal die neuen Noctua an.
> Gruß T.



What? Noctua hat jetzt auch RGB? Wo?


----------



## compisucher (25. Januar 2018)

*AW: Kühler für Amd Ryzen 7 Prozessor*

Farbige Propeller soll es ja bald geben aber von RGB habe ich auch noch nix gelesen.
Hast da mal einen Link, bitte?


----------



## Tolotos66 (25. Januar 2018)

*AW: Kühler für Amd Ryzen 7 Prozessor*

Sorry, hab hier wohl einen falschen Eindruck erweckt  Natürlich keine leuchtenden Noctua, sondern die farblich anpassbaren Chromax. Ich finde die sehr schick und obendrein kombinierbar mit den besten Noctua-Kühlern.
Gruß T.


----------



## amdahl (25. Januar 2018)

*AW: Kühler für Amd Ryzen 7 Prozessor*

Puuuh, da bin ich ja beruhigt. Mein Weltbild geriet kurz ins Wanken


----------



## Tim1974 (26. Januar 2018)

*AW: Kühler für Amd Ryzen 7 Prozessor*

Ich rate beim Kühler zum Noctua NH-U12S SE-AM4, das ist ein sehr hochwertig verarbeiteter Kühler, mit einem tollen Montagesystem, was sich einfach montieren läßt.
Der Kühler sollte leise sein und etwas OC ermöglichen, für deutliches OC bis an die Grenzen heran würde ich allerdings zum Noctua NH-D15 SE-AM4 raten.

Wem die Noctua-Kühler zu teuer sind, der ist auch mit EKL Alpenföhn-Kühlern meist sehr gut bedient, hier kann man ein paar Euro einsparen, bekommt aber trotzdem top Produkte.
Allerdings würde ich beim Ryzen 1700X/1800X nicht unbedingt mehr zum Ben Nevis Advanced raten, sondern schon einen Brocken 2 oder 3 nehmen, die sollten noch besser und leiser kühlen und sind zudem auch verschraubt.


----------



## markus1612 (26. Januar 2018)

*AW: Kühler für Amd Ryzen 7 Prozessor*



Tim1974 schrieb:


> Ich rate beim Kühler zum Noctua NH-U12S SE-AM4, das ist ein sehr hochwertig verarbeiteter Kühler, mit einem tollen Montagesystem, was sich einfach montieren läßt.
> Der Kühler sollte leise sein und etwas OC ermöglichen, für deutliches OC bis an die Grenzen heran würde ich allerdings zum Noctua NH-D15 SE-AM4 raten.
> 
> Wem die Noctua-Kühler zu teuer sind, der ist auch mit EKL Alpenföhn-Kühlern meist sehr gut bedient, hier kann man ein paar Euro einsparen bekommt aber trotzdem top Produkte.
> Allerdings würde ich beim Ryzen 1700X/1800X nicht unbedingt mehr zum Ben Nevis Advanced raten, sondern schon einen Brocken 2 oder 3 nehmen, die sollten noch besser und leiser kühlen und sind zudem auch verschraubt.



Würde, sofern möglich, den U14S nehmen.


----------



## Tim1974 (26. Januar 2018)

*AW: Kühler für Amd Ryzen 7 Prozessor*

Für den braucht er wohl aber erstmal noch ein Montagekit für AM4.

Ich weiß auch nicht ob der U14S jetzt so viel mehr kann als der U12S, ob man diesen Zwischenschritt noch braucht zum D15 oder sei es nur zum D15S, aber das muß jeder für sich entscheiden.
Wenn mir der U12S zu wenig leistungsstark wäre, der D15 aber zu teuer und/oder zu schwer, würde ich vermutlich den Alpenföhn Brocken 3 nehmen.


----------



## amdahl (26. Januar 2018)

*AW: Kühler für Amd Ryzen 7 Prozessor*

Als Noctua-Fanboy sage ich: der 120er Lüfter den Noctua auf den NH-U12s schnallt ist einfach nicht besonders leise. Das ist bauartbedingt, nicht umsonst arbeiten sie seit Jahren an einer aktiven Geräuschunterdrückung für diesen Lüftertyp. Bei der Konkurrenz bekommt man im Preisbereich 40-50€ leisere und stärkere Kühler.


----------



## Tim1974 (26. Januar 2018)

*AW: Kühler für Amd Ryzen 7 Prozessor*

Ok, 12cm-Lüfter sind in der Regel weniger leise als 14cm-Lüfter, das ist auch meine Erfahrung.
Allerdings hängt es sehr von der Drehzahl ab, leise bekommt man sie schon, leise betreiben kann man sie auch, nur stößt man halt irgendwann an die Grenzen, wenn der Kühlbedarf der CPU zu groß ist, um im leisen Drezahlfenster zu bleiben.
Ich würde den U14S auch vorziehen, wenn er ein AM4-Kit dabei hätte und günstiger wäre, eine echte Alternative wäre halt der Alpenföhn Brocken 3, der ist fast 20 Euro günstiger und hat ebenfalls einen 14cm-Lüfter, außerdem ist er wirklich schick anzusehen, gerade von oben, finde ich.


----------



## Otscho80 (26. Januar 2018)

*AW: Kühler für Amd Ryzen 7 Prozessor*

Hab den Ben Nevis Advanced auf einem 1700X, allerdings nicht übertaktet. Kühlleistung absolut ausreichend, im Desktopbetrieb nicht hörbar, wenn er richtig gefordert wird auch kaum.


----------



## Tim1974 (26. Januar 2018)

*AW: Kühler für Amd Ryzen 7 Prozessor*

Ja, nur wenn du deutlich übertaktest und es trotzdem lautlos oder zumindest sehr leise haben willst und hohe Last anliegt, dann kommt der Ben Nevis Advanced an seine Grenzen und eben dann macht es mehr Sinn den Brocken 3 zu nehmen.
Mir persönlich wäre bei der Montage des Ben Nevis Advanced auch nicht so wohl, da dieser ja nur in der Plastikhalterung befestigt und nicht mit einer Backplate verschraubt wird.
Das Plastik-Rentention-Modul ist zwar im Grunde nicht schlecht, aber Plastik altert halt und kann Risse bekommen, irgendwann ist dann kein stabiler Halt mehr gewährleistet, eine stabile Verschraubung mit Backplate ist immer sicherer.


----------



## -Shorty- (1. Februar 2018)

*AW: Kühler für Amd Ryzen 7 Prozessor*



Tim1974 schrieb:


> Das Plastik-Rentention-Modul ist zwar im Grunde nicht schlecht, aber Plastik altert halt und kann Risse bekommen, irgendwann ist dann kein stabiler Halt mehr gewährleistet, eine stabile Verschraubung mit Backplate ist immer sicherer.




Ach, gibt's da Fälle?

 Also wo Plastik so gealtert ist, so das kein Halt mehr gewährleistet ist?   

Schäden durch unsachgemäße Installation zählen da nicht dazu.


----------



## bastian123f (1. Februar 2018)

*AW: Kühler für Amd Ryzen 7 Prozessor*



Tim1974 schrieb:


> Ja, nur wenn du deutlich übertaktest und es trotzdem lautlos oder zumindest sehr leise haben willst und hohe Last anliegt, dann kommt der Ben Nevis Advanced an seine Grenzen und eben dann macht es mehr Sinn den Brocken 3 zu nehmen.
> Mir persönlich wäre bei der Montage des Ben Nevis Advanced auch nicht so wohl, da dieser ja nur in der Plastikhalterung befestigt und nicht mit einer Backplate verschraubt wird.
> Das Plastik-Rentention-Modul ist zwar im Grunde nicht schlecht, aber Plastik altert halt und kann Risse bekommen, irgendwann ist dann kein stabiler Halt mehr gewährleistet, eine stabile Verschraubung mit Backplate ist immer sicherer.



Hast du denn auch irgendwelche Quellen oder Fälle? 

Ich habe einen Arctic Freezer 13 seit dem Release dessen auf meinen AM3. Und noch keine Risse oder Beschädigungen. Wenn keine kurzzeitige Überbelastung  (mit der Hand und großer Kraft nach unten drücken usw.) auf das Material wirkt, dann kommt es nicht leicht zu rissen. Bei dauerhafter Überbelastung wird der Kunststoff erst anfangen zu fließen. Das würde man aber ziemlich schnell durch einen Verlust der Kühlleistung merken. Zu Rissen kann es aber auch durch unsachgemäße Behandlung außerhalb der Betriebstemperatur kommen. Allerdings sind die meisten Kunststoffe, welche für den Einsatz zur Frage kommen, bis zu einer Temperatur von mindestens 2 Stelligen Minusgraden ausgelegt und auch nach oben hin sollte es keine Probleme geben.


----------



## Tim1974 (1. Februar 2018)

*AW: Kühler für Amd Ryzen 7 Prozessor*

Konkrete Fälle kenn ich keine, aber der Support von EKL Alpenföhn teilte mir mit, daß es nach vielen Jahren passieren könnte, daß das Plastik spröde wird und Risse bekommt. Für den normalen Nutzer wird das sicherlich erstmal fast bedeutungslos sein, aber wenn man seinen Rechner sehr lange nutzen möchte, könnte es halt doch irgendwann zu Probleme kommen und man müßte das Plastik-Rentention-Modul halt austauschen, was aber gut möglich sein sollte.


----------



## bastian123f (2. Februar 2018)

*AW: Kühler für Amd Ryzen 7 Prozessor*

Wie viele Jahre sind das? 
Wenn es 5 Jahre sind, dann ist es noch so verkraftbar. Aber wenn es schon 10 Jahre sind, dann hat man den PC höchstwahrscheinlich schon nicht mehr (außer Retro PC). Und wenn es soweit kommt, dann gibt`s die Dinger auf Amazon für 3 € (Falls dies überhaupt eintreten sollte)


----------



## Tim1974 (2. Februar 2018)

*AW: Kühler für Amd Ryzen 7 Prozessor*

Bei der heutigen Leistung der Hardware, nehmen wir nur mal als Beispiel den Ryzen 7, kann ich mir gut vorstellen, daß man auch in 10 Jahre damit noch sehr ordentlich arbeiten kann.
Aber die Plastik-Rentention-Module lassen sich zum Glück ja auch austauschen, trotzdem ist es besser gleich einen mit Backplate verschraubten Kühler zu nehmen, dann hat man schonmal eine Sorge weniger und viel teurer muß es deswegen auch nicht werden.


----------



## CastorTolagi (2. Februar 2018)

*AW: Kühler für Amd Ryzen 7 Prozessor*

Beim Ben Nevis habe ich auf AM4 eher immer Angst dass ich das Rentention-Module gleich abreiße, so streng wie das teilweise geht.


----------



## Tim1974 (2. Februar 2018)

*AW: Kühler für Amd Ryzen 7 Prozessor*

Aber gemessen an den krepeligen Push-Pins bei Intel-Sockeln, finde ich das Rentention-Modul von AMD echt gut, auch wenn ich finde das sie es aus Edelstahl hätten machen können.


----------



## bastian123f (2. Februar 2018)

*AW: Kühler für Amd Ryzen 7 Prozessor*

Stimmt. Ein anderer Werkstoff wäre nett. Da würde ich aber Alu-Druckguss nehmen. Das wäre Preislich noch in Ordnung

Du könntest ja mal ein Modul 3D-Vermessen lassen. Danach könntest du dir eins fräsen lassen, wenn du etwas besonderes willst. (Jetzt hast du mich auch eine Idee gebracht. )


----------



## Tim1974 (2. Februar 2018)

*AW: Kühler für Amd Ryzen 7 Prozessor*

Vielleicht am besten gleich aus Titan (zumindest wenn ich es nicht bezahlen muß!)?  

Alu wäre sicher auch ok, würde auch das Board nicht so belasten, weil es leicht ist, aber ich weiß nicht wieviel Druck Alu aushält, keine Ahnung ob das da nicht auch zu Problemen kommen könnte.
Ein guter Kunststoff ist sicher die sinnvollste Lösung, sofern er auf Langlebigkeit, Druck-Spannungen und deutliche Temperaturwechsel ausgelegt ist.


----------



## -Shorty- (3. Februar 2018)

*AW: Kühler für Amd Ryzen 7 Prozessor*



Tim1974 schrieb:


> Alu wäre sicher auch ok, würde auch das Board nicht so belasten, weil es leicht ist, aber ich weiß nicht wieviel Druck Alu aushält, keine Ahnung ob das da nicht auch zu Problemen kommen könnte.


Die Backplate wiegt weniger als JEDE Grafikkarte, belastet wird da nur das Forum hier, weil man KEINE deine Aussagen unkommentiert lassen kann. Gibt noch genügend User die diesen Blödsinn glauben würden.

Übrigens Alu und Druck, ganz schlechte Idee, sieht man an KFZ-Motoren...




Tim1974 schrieb:


> Ein guter Kunststoff ist sicher die sinnvollste Lösung, sofern er auf Langlebigkeit, Druck-Spannungen und deutliche Temperaturwechsel ausgelegt ist.



Puh, aber Tim, gibts solche Kunststoffe überhaupt?  


So, dann geh ich mal meinen Namen tanzen....


----------



## LastManStanding (3. Februar 2018)

*AW: Kühler für Amd Ryzen 7 Prozessor*



> Das Plastik-Rentention-Modul ist zwar im Grunde nicht schlecht, aber Plastik altert halt und kann Risse bekommen, irgendwann ist dann kein stabiler Halt mehr gewährleistet, eine stabile Verschraubung mit Backplate ist immer sicherer.


Naja ich kenne diese fälle selbst nach vielen jahren nicht da handelt es sich wohl ehr um ein Fehler im Kunstoff..ôder einer Nachlässigen Fertigung mit Falschen Kunstoffen.
PVC, PE, PP und dazu sogar selten weiche ABS--Formteile wird sogar in abgewandelter Form bei leichten Säuren angewand in Abwässern als einzel Hausanschlüsse oder Anschlüsse für wenige Haushalte. Zum Teil auch als beschichteter Kunststoff sogar bei Industrie abwässern. Kunstoff ist sehr harnäckig bei richtiger Anwendung. Bei schwer-Industrie reicht dann aber nicht einmal Beton(schnell Porös) der ist dann auch schon zu anfällig da wird Steinzueg angewandt. *Heißt meisel sie dir aus Kalksandstein und die hast ewig was davon.* sogar deine Urenkel noch.^^

Aluguss ist wesentlich Temperatur empfindlicher als Kunstoff der kann schwankungen, "langsam" kompensieren. jedenfalls bei den Niedrigen Temperaturen eines PC´s. Zumal er stärker arbeitet bei Kälte/Wärme, Metall allgemein. Was dann Einfluss auf den Anpressdruck haben kann. Was nach meinen informatitionen ein Grund für die Federnede befestigung besonders auch bei Schweren Kühlern/Turmkühlern ist.--soweit wenigstens meine info, kann ja auch falsch sein....

Noctua sind sehr gute Kühler aber sooo leise sind die jetzt nicht.


----------



## Tim1974 (3. Februar 2018)

*AW: Kühler für Amd Ryzen 7 Prozessor*



-Shorty- schrieb:


> Die Backplate wiegt weniger als JEDE Grafikkarte, belastet wird da nur das Forum hier, weil man KEINE deine Aussagen unkommentiert lassen kann. Gibt noch genügend User die diesen Blödsinn glauben würden.



Dann können wir uns hier ja glücklich schätzen, daß wir User wie dich haben, die alles wissen und alles korregieren können!


----------



## bastian123f (8. Februar 2018)

*AW: Kühler für Amd Ryzen 7 Prozessor*



LastManStanding schrieb:


> Naja ich kenne diese fälle selbst nach vielen jahren nicht da handelt es sich wohl ehr um ein Fehler im Kunstoff..ôder einer Nachlässigen Fertigung mit Falschen Kunstoffen.
> PVC, PE, PP und dazu sogar selten weiche ABS--Formteile wird sogar in abgewandelter Form bei leichten Säuren angewand in Abwässern als einzel Hausanschlüsse oder Anschlüsse für wenige Haushalte. Zum Teil auch als beschichteter Kunststoff sogar bei Industrie abwässern. Kunstoff ist sehr harnäckig bei richtiger Anwendung.



Das hätte ich dann auch gesagt. Ich habe es mir letztens nochmal genauer angeschaut. Das Modul ist sehr belastbar. 
Solche Fälle beruhen mit hoher Sicherheit auf Fehler. Zum Beispiel Luftblasen oder ungleichmäßig geschmolzener Kunststoff. 

Bei dem Modul würde ich schon fast auf einen Polyamid tippen, da ich zurzeit mit einem PA6 arbeite und dieser nach meinem Empfinden sehr ähnlich zum Retention Modul ist. Bzw. dann eher PA66, da der Werkstoff härter ist.


----------



## -Shorty- (8. Februar 2018)

*AW: Kühler für Amd Ryzen 7 Prozessor*



Tim1974 schrieb:


> Dann können wir uns hier ja glücklich schätzen, daß wir User wie dich haben, die alles wissen und alles korrigieren können!



  Immer wieder gern.


----------



## Grortak (3. März 2018)

*AW: Kühler für Amd Ryzen 7 Prozessor*



CastorTolagi schrieb:


> Beim Ben Nevis habe ich auf AM4 eher immer Angst dass ich das Rentention-Module gleich abreiße, so streng wie das teilweise geht.



Gott, hab ich Blut geschwitzt.


----------



## Tim1974 (3. März 2018)

*AW: Kühler für Amd Ryzen 7 Prozessor*

Dann nehmt halt einen Alpenföhn Brocken Eco oder 2, oder 3, die werden verschraubt.


----------

